# hp chromebook 11G5 weird power issue.......



## Steve75 (Sep 3, 2019)

hi my HP 11G5 chromebook doesnt power up unless i 1)open the case and disconnect the internal battery mobo plug then reconnect it ....
2) then plug in the ac adapter. then light comes on and i can run it without the adapter with no issues as long as im using it

it even will turn on and off with no issues BUT if its been sitting for hours it wont turn on unless above steps are repeated..

Battery health is fine ran built it diag. and it charges fully .

ANY ideas lol?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

I had this issue with a Dell machine. I think it's due to either the battery itself or the power board, which usually means the motherboard needs replacing. I'm guessing that this machine is not under warranty?


----------



## Steve75 (Sep 3, 2019)

Couriant said:


> I had this issue with a Dell machine. I think it's due to either the battery itself or the power board, which usually means the motherboard needs replacing. I'm guessing that this machine is not under warranty?


nope. no warranty im using it to write this now its running great but will do the above issue again


----------



## Steve75 (Sep 3, 2019)

it is interesting that reconnecting the battery seems to help its almost as if its not getting power from it and needs the added boost of the adapter/charger


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

when it's working, just let the battery drain to 0% (basically leave on... you may need to change power settings), then charge it up and see if the issue persists. See if that helps. If not, the next step would be to change the battery.


----------



## Steve75 (Sep 3, 2019)

Couriant said:


> when it's working, just let the battery drain to 0% (basically leave on... you may need to change power settings), then charge it up and see if the issue persists. See if that helps. If not, the next step would be to change the battery.


okay ill give that a try . thanks


----------

